# Installing TeXLive



## DarkLord (Jan 16, 2014)

I want to install TeXLive on my system, but I would prefer not to mess anything up in the process. I've done some reading on it (on these forums and in /usr/ports/UPDATING), and would like to confirm that my plan for installing it isn't going to ruin anything.

 Remove all programs depending on teTeX
 Remove teTeX
 Add the line 
	
	



```
TEX_DEFAULT=texlive
```
 to /etc/make.conf
 Rebuild all programs removed in step 1

This seems like it should work, but I can't tell if step 1 and 4 are needed or not. Thanks for any help!


----------



## kpa (Jan 16, 2014)

As far as I know the teTex ports can not co-exist with the TexLive ports so your plan sounds correct.


----------

